
Xbox chief: Company party’s hired dancers “not consistent with our values” - ohjeez
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/03/xbox-chief-company-partys-hired-dancers-not-consistent-with-our-values/
======
chris_wot
Seriously, when will these companies learn?

